# KCBS members demographics by state



## Finney (Dec 28, 2008)

very interesting...........


----------



## Unity (Dec 28, 2008)

It's true, I am compulsive.   

2008 Demographics 
State # Members # CBJs # Contests 
Missouri 1,262 911 42 
Kansas 1,049 729 34 
Tennessee 580 454 16 
Illinois 448 334 14 
Georgia 391 298 8 
Alabama 377 313 9 
Iowa 367 316 12 
Florida 359 303 5 
New York 331 269 5 
Oklahoma 312 251 9 
California 291 199 6 
Colorado 272 213 8 
North Carolina 245 168 8 
Virginia 231 173 2 
Wisconsin 218 176 6 
Nebraska 212 167 6 
Pennsylvania 202 156 4 
South Carolina 190 134 5 
Maryland 188 154 4 
Minnesota 186 137 5 
Ohio 161 121 3 
Indiana 161 105 4 
Michigan 138 92 4 
New Jersey 138 90 4 
Massachusetts 131 116 1 
Arkansas 130 90 5 
Mississippi 113 88 7 
Kentucky 107 77 4 
Texas 107 50 0 
Utah 92 86 2 
Arizona 80 54 2 
New Mexico 76 63 1 
Louisiana 66 38 2 
Washington 62 45 0 
West Virginia 54 48 1 
South Dakota 53 42 2 
Oregon 53 34 1 
Canada 50 31 0 
New Hampshire 44 40 1 
Delaware 38 34 1 
North Dakota 38 29 1 
Nevada 37 25 1 
Connecticut 33 20 1 
Wyoming 29 27 2 
Idaho 25 16 1 
Vermont 18 13 1 
Rhode Island 17 15 0 
DC 8 7 1 
Maine 7 4 0 
Switzerland 7 1 0 
Montana 6 3 0 
Alaska 5 0 0 
England 4 4 0 
Ireland 2 2 0 
Estonia 2 2 0 
Australia 2 1 0 
Germany 1 1 0 
Mexico 1 1 0 
Hawaii 1 0 0 
Liechenstein 1 0 0 
Netherlands 1 0 0 
Norway 1 0 0 

TOTALS 9,811 7,370 261

--John
(I just had to see 'em in order. :roll


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 28, 2008)

Ohio beats Michigan.................again!  

Texas tied with Estonia for number of KCBS contests!


----------



## big dude (Dec 28, 2008)

Tennessee now only has 579 - my membership just lapsed


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 28, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Ohio beats Michigan.................again!
> 
> Texas tied with Estonia for number of KCBS contests!



In 1 out of 3 categories, oh boy!


----------



## honcho (Dec 29, 2008)

Alaska only has 5 members,, no CBJ's, n no contest,,, BUT THAY CAN SEE RUSSIA FROM THIER HOUSE'S,, come on governor,,quite lookin out the window n organize your state, oh that's right your not a community organizer,, sorry


----------



## Griff (Dec 30, 2008)

Judges? We don't need no stinking judges.


----------

